# My MAC shiet .



## MAC BABY (Aug 13, 2006)

I am fifteen years old... and been collecting i think either from the beginning of june or the middle till now with no job just my daddy... so here they go...







ALL mac except the brushes and the eye lash curler. This is my box that i got for only 20 bucks at target but it works for now. My ever so loving boyfriend is saving up for a mac box.






Beige-ing shadestick, silverbleu shadestick, eye kohl smolder eye liner, and spiked eyebrow pencil but am gonna snag me lingering instead because spiked is too dark for my haircolor.






MAC pro long-lash mascara, MAC brow set clear, lipglass C-Thru, and Full for you plushglass.






MAC large pencil sharpener, base light paint ( i use it for everything ), and MAC mirror slide out.






Shimmertime, Teal, and Melon pigments.






First row; Interview, purple-x duo, idol eyes, Steamy, Print, Kid, Beautiful iris.
Second row; Purple haze, Carbon, Humid, Swimming, Freshwater.
Third row; Creme de violet, Woodwinked, retrospeck, Tempting.
Fourth row; purple shower, peppier, pompous blue.
Fifth row; Pink venus and silver ring.
Last two; Shroom and cranberry.






Left to right;

First row; Sketch, amber lights, juiced, moon's reflection, plumage.
Second row; Hepcat, coppering, goldmine, aquadisiac, electric eel.
Third row; Parfait amour, orange, chrome yellow, bitter, tilt.
It's not in color spectrum but i was just desperate to fill it up. im starting a new one and will be moving things around a lot.






MARK large shading brush, and small shading brush.
Tiny brush estee lauder that i use to take a little bit away of the color after i do my brows.
I would get mac brushes but their such a rip and you must admit it, but ima get some cause their so soft. =)


Well that's it, if anyone has any suggestions that i should get or do to go good with some of the colors i have, i'll take it. =] 

PLEASE AND THANK YOU. =D


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 13, 2006)

cant believe you're only 15 and have such a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm 14 and dont have e/s*haha* but other mac stuff but i think you have much more


----------



## sincola (Aug 13, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## tattyxheart (Aug 14, 2006)

nice collection! about the MAC box, i've heard from several people that they're easily breakable, and not to buy one and stuff...i got one from sephora for my birthday...it was $90, it's BIGGER than the MAC one, anddddd it's amazing! seriously. i love MAC and everything, but i'm just not gonna spend a crapload of money on something just 'cause it says "MAC" haha


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 14, 2006)

Does your family want to adopt me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol

Nice collection. It's sure growing rapidly.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

First things first lol! Nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love your traincase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . A mu junky in te making *gets all emotional*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet collection, it's a great start!


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 16, 2006)

your ever so loving bf also owes you like.. 12 eyeshadows. mwuahahaha..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2006)

Lovely collection.  Nice range of colours!  Have fun!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty stash!


----------



## MAC BABY (Aug 28, 2006)

I really REALLY added up a lot more stuff to my collection since then.... =)


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 28, 2006)

if you depot those shadows... you could get some lipsticks... to add to your collection....


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice collection, cute case.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 29, 2006)

thats a nice collection. mine's bout the same size, i have to buy my own tho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although my fiance gives me money to by mac for my birthday and christmas


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 1, 2006)

lovely starter collection...
whats the mac box?


----------

